# Bridges across Clear Creek



## Miller Time (Apr 3, 2009)

Anyone know what this is about?? There are three temporary bridges across the creek with constructions signs on them. I'm sure they will be gone before season starts but I'm curious what's going on. They are all above Black Rock I believe.


----------



## kayapelli (Aug 18, 2005)

Jeffco is building trail from Mayhem Gulch to tunnel #5. It is to be completed next year and will be mostly on the non-road side of the river. The bridge is for the surveyors to work across the river. BTW, this stretch has some nice class II-III play spots in the dozen new play holes that Trout Unlimited built a year or two ago.


----------



## cadster (May 1, 2005)

Three permanent pedestrian bridges are going to be installed.

Clear Creek Segment of Peaks to Plains Trail: Presentation to Great Outdoors Colorado - YouTube


----------



## H2Obug (Oct 20, 2006)

Does anyone know if they'll be restricting river access to construct the trail? A 10ft-wide concrete trail on the non-highway side of the river seems pretty invasive.


----------



## cadster (May 1, 2005)

The RR access across from the CO-119 junction may no longer be an option, but the rafter’s access downstream on RL should still be available. When parking there avoid obstructing the buses.


----------



## jspoon14 (Aug 5, 2012)

The access at 119 and 6 will no longer be available they are going to install and under road culvert there for the trail to go under the bridge. The bridge that is pictured will be removed during high water and then replaced.

The big issue is that there will be three temporary crossing installed once they get permit approval and one of those crossing is going to be a box culvert. Depending on when they install it it could be extremely dangerous at high water. So be very careful!


----------



## Miller Time (Apr 3, 2009)

At least the trail doesn't extend into blackrock and lower cc. It's enough already to put a 10' sidewalk next to the river along upper cc. Lets bring lazy people to nature with a sidewalk?? No , bring them to nature with a trail, bicycle, or even a kayak!! 

As far as temp bridges they will have to figure out something. The current locations will be swept away with higher water. Maybe jack then up with large construction blocks.


----------



## jspoon14 (Aug 5, 2012)

Miller Time said:


> At least the trail doesn't extend into blackrock and lower cc. It's enough already to put a 10' sidewalk next to the river along upper cc. Lets bring lazy people to nature with a sidewalk?? No , bring them to nature with a trail, bicycle, or even a kayak!!
> 
> As far as temp bridges they will have to figure out something. The current locations will be swept away with higher water. Maybe jack then up with large construction blocks.


 The trail is going to be connected through out the canyon, at one point. 

The small foot bridges will be removed for high water then reinstalled.


----------

